# Changement de PC et resynchronisation



## cyfar (5 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Mon PC vient de me lâcher et je vais donc devoir en racheter un autre. Lorsque je vais réinstaller iTunes sur le nouveau et rebrancher mon Touch, il va se synchroniser. Mais vais-je perdre les quelques 1774 morceaux qu'il y a dedans ? Comment faire pour éviter ça ?
On m'a parlé de Floola et de Xilisoft iPod Rip mais y-a-t-il plus simple ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2008)

Effectivement lorsque l'iPod Touch sera relié à un autre ordinateur, la synchronisation va détruire les données. Il existe un utilitaires, consulte cette page : http://www.digidna.net/tuneaid/download.php (il est très simple à utiliser).


----------



## cyfar (5 Août 2008)

Merci


----------



## fandipod (5 Août 2008)

Sinon tu peux télécharger yamipod pour transférer tes chansons de ton touch vers ton new pc!!!



Bonne journée


Fandipod


----------

